# PENDING WORLD RECORD SUNFISH



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone else see this ?

Pending World-Record Redear Sunfish Caught


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They won’t be getting that big anymore after this word gets around.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

That lake has produced the last three world record redear


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

There’s a lake in California that produces big red ears too. Can’t think of the name.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Yup. Monster shell crackers out there. Think all they do is eat zebra mussels but they dont get that big here. Need to transplant some of that strain cuz they're monsters!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ve always wanted to plan a trip to that lake, heard you can see 30’ to the bottom there


----------

